# Hi everyone!



## tamagaychi (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi, my name is Matty, I am 16 and live in the north-west of England! I have never kept mice before but I am saving up to buy a suitable cage and accessories for some does (preferably 2 or 3 to start with). Other small prey animals I've kept before are rabbits, guinea pigs, and hamsters. 
I'm interested in mice because I visited a farm with my family that had some fancy mice on a table for visitors to handle, and I fell in love with their energy and varied personalities. I'm excited to make friends!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome amongst us!
Perhaps you will be bitten by the breeding bug! Have a look at The national mouse club, you might fancy joining us and perhaps find yourself interested in coming to shows


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Matty!


----------

